# CO2 Injection equipment



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

Where can I find a discussion regarding CO2 equipment? What's needed, where to purchase, etc.? Is the pH controller a luxury or a necessity?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com has alot of equipment and its basically a one stop shop for everything but the co2 cylinder/tank.

I don't know of a site that tells you everything you need though. But, I have a pressurized CO2 setup myself, so I know the parts you'll need.

You will need atleast: regulator, needle valve, brass check valve, co2 proof tubing, regular tubing and a diffuser or reactor. The pH controller is an optional piece, as is a solenoid (can be plugged in to a timer and turned off at night). 

I bought my equipment from Rex (the link above) and while his is a bit more expensive than what you can find on ebay, his regulators are built very nicely and will last a long time. CO2 proof tubing, as its called, will lose less co2 than alot of other tubings. Usually, its polyurethane tubing I believe. It's very thick and hard to get over a glass diffuser, so that's why I included the regular airling tubing above. I use this from my check valve to the diffuser. The co2 proof stuff just wouldn't stay on. Same when I used a powerhead. The co2 proof tubing wouldn't stay in the hole I cut in the intake of the powerhead, so I use regular airline for that.

The check valve needs to be brass because co2 will eat away at a plastic one eventually. Usually needle valves come with regulators.

Milwaukee is a popular brand you can find on ebay. You get a needle valve, solenoid, bubble counter and some tubing with that one.

CO2 cylinders/tanks you can get either from a local welding shop, local gas/air supplier, or even online (shipped empty).  If you buy it online, you'll just want to get it refilled locally. You may want to call around before you buy one to make sure they can fill your own tank. That's a dilemma I'm facing right now with mine. The place I was going to changed ownership and now don't do same day fillings. Welding places here won't fill it because they exchange tanks instead of filling them onsite. So, just do some research before buying.

For a 70g tank, I'd suggest atleast a 10lb tank, although a 20lb would of course last longer. I guess it just depends on how much time you have to fill the tank periodically and how much that costs. Sometimes a 20lb tank, while it costs more, would be a better deal since you could probably go almost a year without refilling.

For the diffuser or reactor, you can use a powerhead to diffuse, a glass diffuser (although it may not be very effective in a larger tank) or a diy inline reactor made from pvc and other parts (if you have a canister filter). I'm sure there are other options as well. I use mainly glass diffusers, but I've used powerheads as well.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Please ref

http://www.rexgrigg.com/co2.htm
and
http://www.rexgrigg.com/regset.html

Also please ref
http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html

TR


----------



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

So, I don't need a bubble counter? How do you regulate the rate? I assume you do it with the needle valve, but how do you know how to tell how much you are adjusting the flow rate?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Manwithnofish said:


> So, I don't need a bubble counter? How do you regulate the rate? I assume you do it with the needle valve, but how do you know how to tell how much you are adjusting the flow rate?


MWNF: I am not a plant guru but am considering getting in CO2 injection.
My links are a few of my research references.
I cannot answer your question.

TR


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

You don't have use a bubble counter. A better way to measure the amount of co2 in the tank is to use a drop checker. Even if you have a bubble counter, you still need a drop checker. Your bubble rate could be the same as the next guy, but you could have a different amount of co2 in the tank, so its not good to go by bubble rates.

Here is a fancy looking one on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/Chameleon-Drop-Checker-Color-pH-indicator-Co2-check_W0QQitemZ250084395754QQihZ015QQcategoryZ66794QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem.

I have a Red Sea one and it works great.

If you like to make stuff, you can find links on diy drop checkers just by searching on google. I bought some that someone made and they leaked, so I still need to fix mine. Meanwhile in my tanks without drop checkers, I use this chart: http://www.rexgrigg.com/co2.pdf. But, I don't check it regularly so I'm sure my co2 levels fluctuate.

You'll want to use a solution in the drop checkers that has a KH of 4. Then you add the indicator solution. When you have 30ppm of co2 in the tank, the drop checker will turn green. Too much co2 and it will be yellow. Inadequate co2 and it will be blue. 

Here is a link about them that can explain it way better than me: http://www.barrreport.com/estimative-index/2818-drop-checkers-co2-indicators-why-how.html.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

*Quality of CO2*



> CO2 cylinders/tanks you can get either from a local welding shop, local gas/air supplier, or even online (shipped empty). If you buy it online, you'll just want to get it refilled locally. You may want to call around before you buy one to make sure they can fill your own tank. That's a dilemma I'm facing right now with mine. The place I was going to changed ownership and now don't do same day fillings. Welding places here won't fill it because they exchange tanks instead of filling them onsite. So, just do some research before buying.


Is there a difference between the CO2 that goes into fire extinguishers and beer...do I need to shop for the "right" kind of CO2 for my aquarium?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Nope, no difference. If there is a restaurant supplier in the area or a place that refills fire extinguishers, that would be fine.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

*Anyone Have One of These Regulators?*

From another Forum:


> I would like to suggest My friends co2 site.
> They make top quality reg's
> http://www.sumoregulator.com/


I'm wondering if anyone has dealt with these folks before and can vouch for them and their products.

I'm somewhat reluctant to deal with them. Their products are pricey but appear to be high quality (based on pictures). There is no contact address, phone number, or name (other than someone named Sergio who replies). All I have is an email address. I suppose you just have to send Paypal to his email address. What recourse would I have if this is a scam. Does payment via Paypal offer any protection? This website is not set up to accept Credit cards online via a secured site or using eBay?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

I have not seen that site before.

If its a scam, you can dispute it through paypal and they will get/give your money back I believe. I'm not sure what all you have to do though.

I suggest using Rex Grigg. Plenty of people on APC.com and plantedtank.net have used him, along with myself. His site is: http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com. Before you had to email him what you were interested in, but I think he has a shopping cart on the site now. I think....


----------



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

I got my answer (regarding sumoregulator.com) from another source. I think this individual has some nice looking CO2 equipment and many people have vouched that he is a very legitimate and trustworthy individual. I decided to attempt to build my own however.

Therefore, I was wondering, are the CO2 regulators for aquarium use single or double stage regulators?


----------

